# Plasfloor flooring tiles



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

So I finally found a website that does the type of flooring I’m after. They seem to be the cheapest price for my garage (19SqM) Yellow & black patterned. 

Has anyone had any experience with them? Too cheap to be true? Been quoted £360 + delivery Or Swisstrax would cost £800 or so, I just cannot justify this price! 

Been on YouTube and seen a few bad reviews regarding the Plasfloor tiles. 

Trying to keep cost down as I’m having my garage door opened up and a new door fitted. Plus all new led batten lighting etc, all adds up! 

Any help would be great! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

See if you can get a sample or 2 tiles to look at / try running car over ??? 

With regards to the bad reviews - what were they not happy about ?


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

interested in this as well, double garage with lots of other bills so a sensible saving is always welcome ....


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Likewise, purely the cost of Swisstrax put me off.

I'll maybe have a look at this type of flooring as well.

Group buy?


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

http://https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391534

Looks like some good reviews on a few sites


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We are due to move house soon and with a 7m x 4.2m garage on site, I'm finally going to put flooring tiles in and like the Plasfloor website as you can draw your design and get a price on mixed tiles. Black and light grey.

£576 for me which I thought was a decent price so I'd be interested in feedback if anyone as any.

Thanks for posting this Dawn as I was going to ask a similar 'garage floor tile' question.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

They are sending a sample which I should get this week. YouTube is all I’ve looked at, a few issues lining & locking them together & the other was bubbling up. 

Lol yeah group buy! I like the sound of that!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Keep us posted on here please when you get your samples.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

I emailed them for samples and questioned a group buy but it looks like their costs have gone up and they are considering a price increase.. 

interested to see what they feel like


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Magpie did you get your samples? I am still waiting ?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah sorry yes got my samples a couple of weeks ago! Not really what I was expecting in all honesty. Very thin and hard.

So I did more shopping about, and found tuff tiles. So got samples off them at £20 for two delivered.

I'm now set on ordering from tuff tiles. A little more at £560 iirc but a lot easier to fit together and nicer to kneel on I found. With a lifetime warranty.

Plasfloor tiles are the smaller


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> Ah sorry yes got my samples a couple of weeks ago! Not really what I was expecting in all honesty. Very thin and hard.
> 
> So I did more shopping about, and found tuff tiles. So got samples off them at £20 for two delivered.
> 
> ...


thank you, great info.:thumb:

I will chase up my samples and then decide, they are very small in comparison to the normal type. interested to see how you get on with those, could be a smart move for moving water away from the surface and letting air get to the floor. looking forward to the finished photos.

I have a lintel to fit before I can even consider flooring but its nice to plan ahead....


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Have you considered racedeck floor ties? I have the Racedeck XL tiles and look very similar to what your looking at, werent too badly priced either if you want me to forward you the details of where they came from give me a shout










My build thread with them in

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347528&page=19


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

brad mole said:


> Have you considered racedeck floor ties? I have the Racedeck XL tiles and look very similar to what your looking at, werent too badly priced either if you want me to forward you the details of where they came from give me a shout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Brad, that'll be great if you could pass on their details please

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

brad mole said:


> Have you considered racedeck floor ties? I have the Racedeck XL tiles and look very similar to what your looking at, werent too badly priced either if you want me to forward you the details of where they came from give me a shout
> 
> My build thread with them in
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347528&page=19


If you could forward me the details also Brad, that'd be great.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Used tiles from Big Dug for my garage, been down 6 years and have a car parked on them constantly and still look great.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371878394890

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been thinking about using big dug for tiles for my garage. I have a couple of months to decide whilst I wait for the concrete to dry fully


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Used tiles from Big Dug for my garage, been down 6 years and have a car parked on them constantly and still look great.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371878394890
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great idea,

Do they have a hole in the middle, some photos show it and others don't?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Honestly guys give Duramat a call or go on their website. I cannot fault the quality of their tiles. I have even jacked my 3 series up on them with only very tiny indentations which disappear after a few days.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

F1 CJE UK said:


> Great idea,
> 
> Do they have a hole in the middle, some photos show it and others don't?


No, they don't have a hole in the middle. What you think is a hole is a circular mark from the production process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

garage_dweller said:


> Used tiles from Big Dug for my garage, been down 6 years and have a car parked on them constantly and still look great.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371878394890
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you used a jack on them at all?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

aerodynamic18 said:


> Have you used a jack on them at all?


Yep, and axle stands, no issues at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

How do (any of) these tiles cope with a typical concrete floor, ie with its ripples and its occasional lump?

Mine is needing something doing before long, previously it’s been painted, so reasonably sealed.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Also do you think you need to seal the floor if it’s bare concrete before you lay the tiles?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

My house is 20 years old so standard unscreaded concert floor, I’ve had no issues with putting the tiles straight on top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have the Plasfloor tiles fitted.
These have been down for approx 6 years and i'd recommend them as they're easy to clean (spray APC then mop off) and screws etc don't get lost where with the other type of tiles you show they could drop through.

I did find a few of the tiles did distort (bend upwards) but the website says they may do this if in direct sunlight - mine were the ones near to the door which is open in sunlight.
This i put down to wear and tear so ordered some more tiles in red to change the pattern at the same time 

The tiles are hard so trolley jacks don't leave any dents, any serious marks come off with apc, tardis, white spirit

I got mine from here - http://plasfloor.co.uk/index.php/tile-calculator


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Eco Tiles (7mm), been down 10 years now and still like new


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thought I’d give this a bump and see how people are getting on. I’ve got a 5 x 3.75 garage which is used as a laundry, tool storage, workshop and motorbike store. 

I think I need a solid tile so dust and spills can’t get between it. Something I can leave the trolley jack, motorbike, etc on long term without ruining it. Semi tempted to go porcelain but something like duramat I can do myself and maybe do a patter with is tempting. 

Any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

47p2 said:


> Eco Tiles (7mm), been down 10 years now and still like new


@47p2 these look great and i recently got a sample of the eco tile 7mm tiles and they are great quality.

and having now discovered how cold it is this time of the year in the garage i think having decent floor tiles would make the floor less cold and more comfortable to walk and roll around on too!

in terms of prep is it just a case of cleaning and sealing the concrete to prevent dust?


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Can these be jacked up on and able to use axel stands without damaging?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

gaswizards said:


> Can these be jacked up on and able to use axel stands without damaging?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


+ 1 would also be good to know!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I went with Duramat Durastud which is the same as their Duratile but with circle/disc shape pattern. 

They are solid, no honeycomb so you can Jack up a car on them. I have my motorbike on an ABBA Skylift and it’s easy to move around on these. Also much more comfortable and warmer than cold concrete. 

I just brushed, hoovered and laid the floor straight away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We have been supplying garage floor tiles for about 10 years.

There are several things to take into account when choosing.

1. Potential use - tiles are usually 5mm or 7mm, we always recommend the thicker ones as they are very little more money but are more solid, better able to deal with uneven floors and load bearing of wheels, jacks etc.

2. Tiles with slots in are dust traps so best to go for solid ones.

3. Check the tiles you are buying are recycled or made from virgin material.

4. I prefer the hidden join type, they just look neater and are the bigger seller amongst our range.

5. You can lay about 10m/sq per hour, all you need is a rubber mallet.

Details here, happy to send out samples: https://morethanpolish.com/product/pvc-garage-floor-tiles/

Hope thats useful


----------

